# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم باين +ونا Wana & bayn  ►╚►¦¦ أخر عروــــــض Bayn GSM ►╚►¦¦

## TIGER_GSM

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* *عودة هذا العرض*   إنطلاقا من يوم 18 أبريل  حتى يوم 18ماي2013

----------


## TIGER_GSM

** *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* ********** **
 إنطلاقا من يوم 02 حتى يوم 16 يوليوز 2013    
 5 دراهم -------- 15 دقائق 
 10 دراهم --------- 45 دقيقة
 20 درهم---------ساعة ونصف
 للتفعيل فقط عبئ
 *********
 المصدر: رسالة من الشركة إلى هاتف التعبئة السريعة ╝◄ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ╚►

----------

